# Pls post Yamaha recurves pictures



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

Just curious how many still shoot this bow.
I remember back in the late 80's where yamaha and hoyt
Ruled the shooting line.


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

I had mine stolen back in 1979. They took everything I had for archery! If you see a blue 68" Yamaha it's mine!! I wish....


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

I could be wrong but was told the current Sebastian Flute Forged Plus riser is a Yamaha design that WW now makes for SF. Does anyone have information on this?

If the Forged Plus is a Yamaha riser then I can see why Yamaha was considered a good maker at one time. The Forged Plus is still a great riser that I shoot as well as any other modern shape.


----------



## drstack (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't shoot it anymore, and in fact had offered it up for sale previously. Purchased a Yamaha YTSL II in 1980. Photos can be seen at: http://s1325.photobucket.com/user/DRStack/library/Yamaha YTSL II.

As for the SF Forged +; my understanding is that the original Forged riser was an ILF adaptation of the last Yamaha riser, the Super Feel Forged. The newest SF Forged + no longer has that direct 'likeness'.

r/
Dave


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

The first SF riser isn't quite the same geography as SFF was, there is aquite a big difference when you put them side to side. Lookalike, mostly.

I've been looking for an eolla for a long while. I have ytsl 2 and ytd at home, for fun shooting, but getting limbs starts to be a problem. A friend of mine has SFF and SFF2 which have never been used, he got them from Yahama as a warranty replacements, right before they stopped the business and he's been shooting a-EX for quite a few years now. It still matches most stuff these days, obviously limbs aren't quite that fast but otherwise it does the job.

As far as shooting goes, I think full Eolla setup or a-EX with Eolla limbs or earlier SCC limbs is probably the best bet. Later stuff was mostly firewood as they kept breaking down.


----------



## yurmes (Apr 2, 2013)

In late 70's also people were shooting from Bear, and MAKITA (made in Japan) I had one, never ever see after.


----------



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

Had a YTSL 2 and an Eolla, my photos of them may be somewhere in the back bleachers of the shed unfortunately


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

......am still awaiting photos....


----------



## TeamKru (Jan 31, 2013)

I dont own one - but found this on our local craigslist:
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/spo/4006654847.html

Not sure if its a good deal or not for those interested but if I think it is the guy Im thinking it is - its well cared for..
cheers


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

That yamaha sold.


----------



## NotKatniss (Sep 3, 2012)

I will take some photos of my bows for you. I have a Yamaha alpha-ex and older EX. Both still shooting great. Love em!


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

No affiliation with these sellers but nice kits for those interested, looks like a set of Border limbs in this kit as well as nice Mahogony cases!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COMPREHENSIVE-PROFESSIONAL-QUALITY-ARCHERY-SET-YAMAHA-and-BORDER-ARCHERY-LIMBS-/221309390515?pt=UK_Archery&hash=item3387114eb3

Another that was contacted and does have Yamaha sight as well:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NICE-YAMAHA-EX-TAKE-DOWN-41-68-TARGET-RECURVE-BOW-W-STABLIZERS-/261308455132?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd73298dc


----------



## NotKatniss (Sep 3, 2012)

Arrowchucker, I just bought a set of two Yamaha YTSL bows that are in great shape, packaged with other competitive gear just as I would have in the 80's. The man said he bought them at a police auction. Hmmmm. I remember seeing your post when looking for a YTSL righty handle. Now that I have found your message, I wonder if you could tell me more about what was stolen and where. I wonder if we have a match....


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I have a couple Yamaha SF. I will try to get around to taking pictures of them sometime soon


----------



## Captain Kirk (Sep 11, 2016)

I just post this link:
http://www.sforzini.net/yamaha-archery-corner.php
You will find many Product-Catalogues from the 90s with many many pictures


----------



## bubuchan (Aug 12, 2016)

On Yahoo Auctions Japan, there is always a bunch of Yamaha gear for sale. http://auctions.search.yahoo.co.jp/...=0&ei=UTF-8&tab_ex=commerce&auccat=0&slider=0


----------



## DarkMuppet (Oct 23, 2013)

Here's my Alpha EX with Ceramic limbs still being shot in 2011. It had the factory red, silver and blue paint job changed to a pearlescent white/purple one that year as it was fairly chipped (made in 1991 I think?) 
I did my best scores with it and got my first 1300.


----------



## usafstriker (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## 65690 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Yamaha Recurve Pictures*

Found this Super Feel not long ago. Have not yet set it up. Maybe next winter-


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

http://www.sforzini.net/yamaha-archery-corner.php

http://www.sforzini.net/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=2&sid=089a4885d7e415eb3fa3a0c81b81237e

Nice Yamaha links. 

I wanted a Long Handle left hand riser. I was informed Yamaha never made one.


----------



## usafstriker (Jul 9, 2016)

Astroguy said:


> http://www.sforzini.net/yamaha-archery-corner.php
> 
> http://www.sforzini.net/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=2&sid=089a4885d7e415eb3fa3a0c81b81237e
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about that one. If you're looking, check out a site called Buyee. It's over in Japan and is an auction site. I have 7 Yamaha's thanks to that site, all at a great price too.


----------



## XanderHoll (Oct 4, 2016)

Yamaha only made 23" LHrisers. 

I know there were some super feel forged custom made LH for Sebastian Flute. Beside those the Super feel forged riser were only available in RH


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

XanderHoll said:


> Yamaha only made 23" LHrisers.
> 
> I know there were some super feel forged custom made LH for Sebastian Flute. Beside those the Super feel forged riser were only available in RH


I've heard that those came through similar process that was used to make Hiroshi Yamamoto's bows for 2004 olympics, and the way they were manufactured was completely different from the stock bows. How accurate that info is, hard to judge. My LH friend who's shot Yamaha most of his life (still has a few) LH a-EX's and I'm fairly sure that's a 25" bow.


----------



## Fist429 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

My old mentor's EX with carbon custom's which I used today to shoot a bit of barebow. Perhaps the most customized bow ever? Original colour is slate grey and something (light blue?). He overpainted it with car paint finish back in the 90's. Also limbs have been planed to -6# so they give about 34# rather than 40-41 stated. Also there are self-made limb suppressors in the pockets, plus the hardware has been changed a bit. Also there are new limb tips he made, that allows usage of modern string materials.

Due to planing etc. the limb profile is rather narrow, but it is still perhaps the best shooting bow I've ever shot, and the grip is to die for. He used it to shoot 327 at 60m during master's FITA back in the day. Sadly he's no longer able to shoot, due to back issues, but that's no surprise, considering he's pushing 90.

There is close to half a million shots put through that bow.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

drooling


----------



## XanderHoll (Oct 4, 2016)

You're correct. the ex was still available in 25", from the eolla and later only LH 23" where available


----------



## Mowgli643 (Apr 5, 2017)

I picked up a Superfeel Forged 2 a few months back - great bow. My one negative for the bow is finding parts - the riser came with the 10% draw weight reduction blocks and I can't find a set online.


----------



## ShooterPhill (Feb 23, 2015)

Mowgli643 said:


> I picked up a Superfeel Forged 2 a few months back - great bow. My one negative for the bow is finding parts - the riser came with the 10% draw weight reduction blocks and I can't find a set online.
> 
> View attachment 5777649


Im pretty sure this is a SFF1


----------



## ShooterPhill (Feb 23, 2015)

Here is my newest Yammie :thumbs_up


----------



## XanderHoll (Oct 4, 2016)

For the lovers out there, there is one for sale in Belgium. search for 2dehands.be Yamaha handboog (not able to post the link..)

Full SFF1 kit, including the original Yamaha sight and stabs.

Asking price 500€ (550$)


----------



## usafstriker (Jul 9, 2016)

I just picked up these two this week! I may be selling a couple of mine in the future. It will be sold as a full kit though, so it won't be cheap.


----------



## NotKatniss (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a YTSL II riser that is left hand and Long. But I need a righty! Know anybody who has one?


----------



## usafstriker (Jul 9, 2016)

NotKatniss said:


> I have a YTSL II riser that is left hand and Long. But I need a righty! Know anybody who has one?


Let me look in my closet. I think I might have an entire bow I could sell. I'll PM you tomorrow with pictures if I get a chance.


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

Sff1 yamaha were mostly crooked handles when they came out of production. I would rather get the Eolla all long. Won 1992 amd 1996 olympics.


----------



## usafstriker (Jul 9, 2016)

airwolfipsc said:


> Sff1 yamaha were mostly crooked handles when they came out of production. I would rather get the Eolla all long. Won 1992 amd 1996 olympics.


I think it was the SFF2 that was the problem child, although the SFF1 had some issues. For the record, I'm basing this off of the information on this site, http://www.sforzini.net/yamaha-archery-corner.php


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

did any Yamaha ever accept ILF limbs?


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

jmvargas said:


> did any Yamaha ever accept ILF limbs?[/QUOT
> No


----------



## ShooterPhill (Feb 23, 2015)

jmvargas said:


> did any Yamaha ever accept ILF limbs?


No, but they DID make a very limited run of Super Ceramics limbs with the Hoyt dovetail system. Iv'e only heard of two ever surfacing on the market.


----------



## ShooterPhill (Feb 23, 2015)

usafstriker said:


> I think it was the SFF2 that was the problem child, although the SFF1 had some issues. For the record, I'm basing this off of the information on this site, http://www.sforzini.net/yamaha-archery-corner.php


This is correct. The SFF1 was not without its problems (although no worse than some modern risers), but the SFF2 was the real problem child. As pretty as the SFF2 was, it was plagued with twist and cracking issues across most of the production. Although this could be attributed to Yamaha's decline in support for its archery division at the time this riser was released.


----------



## P Branch (10 mo ago)

arrowchucker222 said:


> I had mine stolen back in 1979. They took everything I had for archery! If you see a blue 68" Yamaha it's mine!! I wish....


I bought a blue and an orange YTSL in perfect condition from a guy who bought them at a police auction. Where did your bow get stolen. BTW, my condolences!


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

Stolen north of Grand Junction Co. Near Rangley, Co


----------



## Oldmantime21! (Jul 28, 2021)

Here ya go


----------

